

Mini Google Docs + Mini Pastebin - arunoda
http://doksbin.com/e/1499ee36caa4b2397d2a107a7e549222

======
vail130
Hey, doksbin looks really cool! I do often find myself wanting to save text
and have it be accessible everywhere, but I don't feel like making a new
google doc or a new file in dropbox (I use both, but this use-case falls in
the middle somewhere).

There are a few things that I felt were missing. I bring this up, because this
is the kind of feedback I'm always looking for on my projects:

1\. The publish URL faded away and I hadn't copied it, so I lost it. I realize
I can hit Publish again, but I'd like it to still be there without me feeling
like I had to Publish "all over again" (I realize it's one click, but that's
just how it felt).

2\. I had the weird urge to delete the document before I left. I feel weird
just "leaving it there" if I don't want to keep it.

3\. Clicking the "New" button from an existent document seemed to take forever
to load... Maybe just make it a link to the domain?

Well done!

~~~
arunoda
Thank You for your well detailed comment. I really appreciate that.

All your points are valid. And I'm fixing them.

1\. Yes, Now there will be no publish button, but the public URL will be shown
to the top of the page.

2\. There will be option to create an account, then you can delete and
organize these documents.

3\. Yes, I will look at the "New Button" thing.

Thanks.

